# 66 tri power choke



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello
My 66 tri power choke works great it works too good when I start in the mornings the RPMs shoot up to 2000 rpm
I believe when the choke engages it supposed to Run about 900 RPM does anyone know how to adjust the choke rpm 
I have tried but I have been unsuccessful in figuring it out I’ve watched the videos but they just show how to adjust the rod and or spring to get it to close and open any help will be appreciated thank you .


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

CPL said:


> Hello
> My 66 tri power choke works great it works too good when I start in the mornings the RPMs shoot up to 2000 rpm
> I believe when the choke engages it supposed to Run about 900 RPM does anyone know how to adjust the choke rpm
> I have tried but I have been unsuccessful in figuring it out I’ve watched the videos but they just show how to adjust the rod and or spring to get it to close and open any help will be appreciated thank you .


What is your idle rpm when fully warmed up? If hot idle is also high, it _could_ indicate the adjustment needs to be done at the screw indicated in the photo below. Backing off (ccw) the screw will reduce cold (choked) and hot (unchoked) idle speeds. This assumes (1) you have the standard '66 tri-power setup and (2) all other aspects of the carb/choke are functioning and adjusted as intended, of course.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m ideling at 750 rpm after worm up


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

Should be 600 rpm (manual) or 500 rpm (auto with tranny in drive).


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

According to my manual it’s supposed to be 640 to 660 with AC turned off
So I’m wondering if I should drop it with the idle screw down to 500 as you say and in rich the air fuel mixture screws


----------



## denrael (Apr 7, 2018)

If you have AC (and use it), I would keep it at the higher (650 rpm) warm setting. And yes, you may in fact have to monkey with the idle air screws to make the warm idle setting come out right. Remember you're not adjusting mixture with the idle air screws... only air volume, ergo changing idle speed. But be sure to make equal adjustments on both air screws.


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes thanks for the info I usually use a vacuum gauge to adjust the mixture screws


----------

